# Hedgehog Shaky when woken up?



## klgoodrich (Sep 3, 2014)

My Lilo is 9 months old and lately when I have woken her up she has been shaky. She kinda shakes back and forth. She also usually is wide awake after a few seconds in my hand, but she's been keeping her quills down for a good 5 minutes. She doesn't feel cold, but kinda acts like she's shivering. She walks slower too. After about 15 minutes she's back to monster mode and acting normal. Is she just mad I woke her? 

She has been eating and drinking regularly. I don't know if she's been on her wheel I am a heavy sleeper, but it had poop on it when I went to wash it today. Usually she wakes up around 1-2 and goes back to bed when my boyfriend gets up at 5.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What temperature is her cage? Do you have a thermometer specifically for her cage? Do you have a heating set up for her cage?

Do you have a lighting set up for her? Does she get 12-14 hours of light a day?

It sounds like the beginning stages of hibernation, before they actually get cold. Wobbly walking or movement is usually one of the first signs.


----------



## klgoodrich (Sep 3, 2014)

We live in the basement, it's finished but we do not get much light. She is in front of a window. She has a thermometer, it says 74 and we have a heater for her yes. 

I have been taking her out a lot lately, outside, maybe that's something? She hasn't eaten anything from the yard or anything.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She needs to get 12-14 hours of light every day to avoid hibernation attempts. It'd be best to put a lamp on a timer near her cage to make sure she's getting enough light. It's especially important around this time of the year, when daylight hours start getting shorter.

It might also be worth bumping the temperature up a degree or two, just to be safe. If those changes don't solve the issue, then there might be something else going on, but it'd be a good idea to rule out pre-hibernation attempts first.


----------



## klgoodrich (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay! Thank you!


----------



## klgoodrich (Sep 3, 2014)

I have her outside now shes running like a mad woman on her wheel. I will get her a lamp


----------

